# 2016 zero TT race



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.gizmag.com/isle-of-man-2016-tt-zero/43757/


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Shame about John McGuinness hitting the emergency stop with his butt!

His teammate Bruce Anstey reports that he "had plenty of battery left" when he finished as he slacked off after John dropped back or they might have broken 120mph


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

This could be when he landed on the button behnd the seat.
Ago's leap (correction this is Ballaugh Bridge)


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Having seen the Fox Sport review of the race, its a little bit of a let down.
The TV commentators (all bike guys..Steve Parrish etc) called it a Farce !
Only 5 bikes at the start..the 2 Sarolea's lined up but didnt turn a wheel ??
No Czysz bike, and no Lightening ?
No one seems to know what happened to the Sarolea bikes other than a comment of "safety first" ? And the grid line up was just a staged PR oportunity.
Im sure they had every intention of racing originally, but maybe the test runs showed up some serious issue the just could not fix ( carbon frame etc )
Also of interest was the comment that some teams are having to "manage" the power of the motors (de-tune) in order to be sure of making the full lap without running out of battery. Probably why the lap times are not improving much ?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Karter
The TT Zero guys have always had to 
"manage" the power of the motors (de-tune) in order to be sure of making the full lap without running out of battery"
Right from the very first event


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, i have heard the comment previously also but i wrongly assumed that some would have found better/bigger batteries to overcome the problems,but it doesnt appear to be so.
So it seems that Untill a better battery is developed, progress on these bikes will be restricted .
Currently their performance seems to match the Lightweight TT class (650cc twins) with very similar lap times, but without the ability to run more than one lap.....another point which was commented on as a major issue for spectators.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Karter
It is less "bigger better batteries" than it is that the batteries are the limiting factor - even if you could get better batteries then the motor/frame/tires are so much better that the batteries continue to be the limiting factor


----------



## Mickel1992 (Jan 7, 2017)

thepiratebays.so Thanks for your sharing


----------

